# Congenital Hip Dislocation



## coders_rock! (Mar 26, 2013)

Good day,

Please help with the CPT code for a closed reduction of congenital hip dislocation (general anesthesia was used.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## mparr1982 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm fairly new at coding, just got my cpc summer of 2012. So looking just based on your post I found cpt code 27252 closed treatment of hip dislocation, traumatic, requiring anesthesia. I hope this helps get you in the right direction. 

michelle


----------



## khopstein (Mar 26, 2013)

I would look at 27257.


----------

